# Chicken soup for Pet food RECALL



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

i know we use the cat food on this site but chicken soup for dog lovers soul had a recall recently and i thought i would post just for everyone's info since we use that brand i have my hedgie on this food and i saw this post and almost freaked out until i saw it was the dog food.

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2012/04/recall-alert-chicken-soup-for-the-pet-lovers-soul/#comment-127239


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Chicken soup for dog lovers soul RECALL*

Yeah, I have Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul liked on facebook and saw this recently. It specifically says the cat food isn't affected, which is good for all of us!


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Chicken soup for dog lovers soul RECALL*

ok great,yeah the piece i read wasn't so specific so i thought id post it anyway


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Chicken soup for dog lovers soul RECALL*

The Chicken Soup site specifies that it's the dog food also - if the cat food was affected, they would include that. They make it pretty clear that it's just that one formula (adult light for DOGS) at the top of the recall info page: "Recall is limited to one formula of Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul distributed to 10 states" - so, yeah, I would say for sure the cat food is safe. Also, it's being done as a precaution - meaning a sample of the food from the stated dates tested positive, but there haven't been any reported illnesses so far. [Edit to add: positive for salmonella, that is.]

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... nformation


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Chicken soup for dog lovers soul RECALL*

the cat food wasnt recalled but no more is being shipped because of a case of salmonella in one of the brands of food made in that specific factory so they are with holding shipping out any new bags until further notice at least thats what i was told at petvalu when i went to buy some


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Chicken soup for dog lovers soul RECALL*

Diamond foods has 3 different recalls out right now, so far they are dog foods. One involves chicken soup lite dog food, but they also have two other recalls. The first was issued April 6, and since then they have added two additional foods. It makes me wonder if additional recalls will be happening, or if they really have caught all of it now.

For anyone interested in keeping up on recalls, the FDA sends emails when these come out. These include people food, and drugs too. I have been signed up since the 2007 Menu Foods recalls, and find it nice to know what is being recalled.

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Chicken soup for dog lovers soul RECALL*

Looks like they just went ahead and recalled more of it as a safety precaution - not because any new batches have tested positive for salmonella. The info on the site changed since I posted the link yesterday, so I'm going to post the current text that's on there as well. It doesn't seem to be dog-specific anymore, so everyone should check the production codes. If you didn't buy Chicken Soup in one of the listed states, this particular recall doesn't apply to you.

(Any admin: is there a way to change the title of this thread? I just don't want anyone to overlook this info because the thread makes it look dog-specific, which it was originally, but now it's not.)

Link is here, but as I said, that page might change again. http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... nformation

The current text of it is: (everything below this)

Diamond Pet Foods, Manufacturer of Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Issues Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food

Recall is limited to product manufactured between December 9, 2011 through April 7, 2012 and distributed to 16 states and Canada

05/04/12

Diamond Pet Foods, manufacturer of Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, has issued a voluntary recall of limited batches of their dry pet food formulas manufactured between December 9, 2011, and April 7, 2012 due to Salmonella concerns. Diamond Pet Foods apologizes for any potential issues this may have caused pet owners and their pets.

Although none of the products being recalled have tested positive for Salmonella, the company is pulling them from store shelves as a precaution. Diamond Pet Foods is coordinating efforts with federal and state health and regulatory agencies but decided to independently expand the recall to ensure the safety and well-being of customers and their pets.

To determine if your pet food is recalled, consumers should check the production codes on the back of bags. Any production codes that have a number "2" or a "3" in the 9th or 10th digit and an "X" in the 11th digit in the production code should be discarded. The best before dates are December 9, 2012, through April 7, 2013.

The recall affects only products distributed in the following U.S. states and Canada. Further distribution to other pet food channels may have occurred.

Alabama
Florida
Georgia
Indiana
Kentucky
Massachusetts
Maryland
Michigan
Mississippi
New York
North Carolina
Ohio
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
Tennessee
Virginia
Canada

Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, or who would like replacement product or a refund, may contact Diamond Pet Foods via a toll free call at 1-866-918-8756, Monday through Sunday, 8 am - 6pm EST. Consumers may also go to diamondpetrecall.com for more information. The company is working with distributors and retailers to ensure all affected product is removed from shelves.

Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. We do not have any confirmed reports of pet illnesses.

Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. Healthy people who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC) have received a limited number of reports of salmonellosis, the illness caused by Salmonella. We are working with the CDC, but due to patient confidentiality, we cannot comment further.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

For more information, please visit diamondpetrecall.com.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh god, I think I might have a recalled bag. I don't come here that much anymore, but thanks to a blogger I follow on titter she posted about this and I cam here straight away. I'm gonna contact them because I do have a "2" in the 9th digit, but the "x" is the 10th digit, not the 11th. I'm gonna discontinue ussing this bag until I get confimation it's OK.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm just going to go and try to return my bag now. It went from a few foods to more, and they may end up recalling the rest of them.


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah i saw this today, and my bag is affected.so right now shes being weened onto chicken soup from spikes delight....what do i do now?!?!!? i have almost no spikes delight and now the chicken soup i want to return.what brand would you guys recommend? i already got wellness and people said it was to rich so i got chicken soup and now i want o get something else.....uhg this stinks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although our cats bag wasn't in the list of the recall, we bought a different food anyways because they will be out of it well before I'm comfortable buying CS again. We got them Solid Gold Katz'n'floken which was the second main ingredient in our hedgehogs mix for years. I'd go with Solid Gold instead right now. Our gang always loved it and the only reason I don't feed it now is because I have so many elderly and they all insist on baby cat and kitten. :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad I feed a mix of different food so I don't hare to run around the city getting a new bag of food, specially now that I have so much trouble finding Innova light now.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There were only 4 bags found out of 6 million bags made, so I wouldn't take away the food immediately if it's affected. Do a slow change to something else on our acceptable foods list, such as the blue buffalo duck and pea.


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

ok great i called the pet store and told them the food was for a hedgie,the manager was kind enough to let me take a 1/2lb out of the chicken soup to change her food over safely and still exchange for a new bag of food for free i got solid gold kats n flocken and blue baffalo for mixing in once shes adjusted to the change.i also went and got my dogs on solid gold hund n flocken


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

More foods are being added. I saw natural balance and Apex both issued recalls for salmonella.

You can monitor the list at: http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm

I have a feeling this is not over yet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm told that Taste of the Wild and Wellness have also added to the recall.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess I'm confused. Are cat foods affected by this too? When I look at the FDA web page, it appears that only dog food is affected? :? I just want to make sure Brillo is okay...I bought a bag of Natural Balance green pea and duck last week.  I already rebagged the food into freezer bags...so, I don't have the UPC- but I still want to return it if there is a recall! Are people finding the pet stores are being really understanding about food returns?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

"Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. sample bags with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013."
So far that's the only Wellness, but to be honest, they probably make the dog and cat food on the same machinery.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

National Pet Pharmacy sent a notice out to its customers, which had a very cool link in it to a listing of various recalls, including some kaytee ones (which are unrelated to the kibble recalls). I thought I would share.

http://www.petmd.com/news/topics/alert- ... 6hXgOR42uI


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I got an e-mail from my pet store because they track what I buy and they contacted me because of my chicken soup cat light purchase. I really appreciate their e-mail, what a great service to offer to their shoppers! Best use of one of the little customer discount cards ever! 

Anyway, as I mix all my foods and store then in an air tight tub, I have NO IDEA if my bag was affected or not, which is incredibly frustrating. At this point my boys have been eating froom from this bag for over 2 months (it was purhcased march 1) and have not had any issues, so I'm not really sure how to proceed. There's at least another 2 months worth of food left in their tub and the only way to be certain will be to throw the whole tub out.

The other food in the bland is natural balance, which so far has only recalled dog food, but I wouldn't be surprised if their recall expands to the cat food as well.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Solid Gold just recalled some of their foods:

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm30 ... ovdelivery

WolfCub Large Breed Puppy Food and one batch of Solid Gold WolfKing Large Breed Adult Dog, both with a Best Before date of December 30, 2012, and an "X" in the 11th digit of the date code.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

And me just having bought Katz n Flocken. Makes me nervous.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just about to buy some to add to the mix, for now I'm sticking with the Fromm, Halo & Now!. So fingers crossed they continue to be recall free. 

Apparently the recall now includes Puerto Rico, parts of Canada, and 21 states: Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Maryland, Michigan, Mississippi, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, Vermont, and Virginia.

I don't think we have seen the end of the expansions yet. One new report I saw said they have the CDC investigating, so hopefully they will find the culprit and get this under control, but it is starting to feel like the Menu Foods recall of 2007, OK I really hope that I'm exaggerating and it doesn't really turn out the be that bad.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with you. I too feel like this is too reminiscent of the last big recall. Last time I had no worries because I always had a couple of unopened bags of CS on hand because at the time I had to order it. Now I don't have food stockpiled. The cats started the Solid Gold on Sunday and so far they are fine. If they continue to be, I may go buy another bag or two with the same production code. I assume it would be safe. GAH!!!!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you know what parts of Canada by any chance?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

From the map I saw on the recall site, it is British Columbia, Ontario, Quebec, & New Brunswick.

http://diamondpetrecall.com/recall-home/

However I also found Newfoundland listed in one of the listings on the site but the map wasn't highlighted.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Kalandra...I'm in Alberta so safe ...so far...


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this one of those times we should be glad that the Canadian prairies are last to get EVERYTHING?


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

wow now this!i just bought solid gold, im so frustrated! so i have now returned wellness,chicken soup for the hedgie and my dogs taste of the wild.now the dogs and hedgie are on solid gold hund n flocken and katz n flocken. i will probably have to bring back the solid gold too once the recall gets bigger,thankfully we have lots of canned pumpkin on hand for the dogs.

im hoping this whole thing gets figured out asap,im lucky our pet store is very understanding and will take back anything i bring in even if its not in the bag it came in.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mine threw a b*tchfit with me when I went to return the stuff! I had to yell at three managers, and then they gave me a gift card! Uh, sorry, why would I want to shop at your store when you obviously don't care about the welfare of animals?


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

really wow,that's sad.most smaller pet store will take back food,if its a petco or petsmart they will not usually in my experience.i just exchanged it for a different brand that was safe and they were fine with it. you can get a refund from the company i believe.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It was a smaller store... they're just in Westminster.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The latest, Natural Balance had a typo in an earlier announcement:

The original press release contained a typographical error in the Best By Date of one of the products listed. It stated a Best By Date of March 12, 2013 when it should have been March 13, 2013.

The incorrect Best By Date listed was:

5 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog UPC# 7-23633-88650-5
Lot Code NBH0103 Best By Date: March 12, 2013

The correct Best By Date is:

5 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog UPC# 7-23633-88650-5
Lot Code NBH0103 Best By Date: March 13, 2013


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How many thought this was over? ....

Philly.com had an interesting article that discusses the recall, including notes of violations:

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/pets/153150915.html


> In case you are losing count, this is at least the eighth round of recalls in the past six weeks since the discovery of a salmonella-tainted batch of food made in a South Carolina plant.
> 
> Since the recall 16 pet owners in 15 states and Canada became sick after handling the food and now we hear reports of two cats at a shelter in Montreal that were sickened after eating Diamond brand food.


Part of their article quotes the Christian Science Monitor article, which is also an interesting read: http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2012/ ... 8page%29/1

Sadly, as of 5/21 they expanded their recall to include Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula dry dog food manufactured on Aug. 26, 2011.

News articles today are also noting the Kirkland cat foods are added to the list. They are on the recall site, but I'm not certain if they were there before or if they really are newly added... One article stated they are newly added, but Diamond didn't do a press release for them... If that is true, that's a bit of a crappy policy.

The Kirkland Signature products included in the recall include:

Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Dog Lamb, Rice & Vegetable Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Dog Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Mature Dog Chicken, Rice & Egg Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Dog Formulated with Chicken & Vegetables (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Maintenance Cat Chicken & Rice Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Cat Formula (December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)
Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs (December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep, read this the other day. I just can't believe it.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Oh no, I just read this article below, it states that cat food is now affected as well!

http://www.cbs8.com/story/18573907/pet- ... -now-risky

I checked the Diamond recall page for food and it does say "dog and cat food" now, it just doesn't say which type, so take a look at the UPC codes and compare with what you have.

http://diamondpetrecall.com/recall-home/


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Most places are now taking all of the brands of the recall.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I assumed from the beginning when they were just talking dog, that it wouldn't be long before cat was also included. What more is going to follow? Once again, we don't know what foods to risk buying. :x


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The place I went to return my stuff apologized when I came in to buy dog food. Serves them right.
Now, I think I have the only dog in the world who doesn't like a holistic diet.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

This is an old post, but I wanted to bring it up again if that's okay? I haven't really been on the forums for a few months so I have catching up to do. 

Has anyone else found that their pet stores still dont have some of the brands that were affected by this recall? I was surprised the other day to find my store still completely devoid of the cat variety of chicken soup, though they were fully stocked in the dog food.

I'm going to have to put my thinking cap on to go food shopping now :\


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken soup is available from Amazon, though it differs sometimes in terms of bag sizes. I've been ordering light and senior from there (but in the largest bag size) - the price is better than our local stores usually.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, I guess I can give that a try. I was just really surprised - my pet store carries the widest variety of food I've ever seen, but I can only assume the change was due to the recall.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I think chain stores were faster to get them back. Could be it's taking a while, or could be a business decision prompted by the recall. I've found that farm supply stores and pretty much any privately owned pet store in our area carries chicken soup, so maybe try calling around to some other places. But yeah, Amazon definitely carries it. I need to order some CS kitten soon, now that I'm thinking about it!


----------

